# Software für Impulsdiagramm bzw. Zeitablaufdiagramm



## Schmiedi (30 Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit welchem man Impulsdiagramme bzw. Zeitablaufdiagramm erstellen kann.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impulsdiagramm

Solche Diagramme werden immer wieder benötigt, um Bausteine zu dokumentieren, und teilweise erleichtern sie auch die Programmierarbeit, weil die Abläufe schon wesentlich ersichtlicher sind.

Mit welchen Programmen oder Tools erstellt ihr solche Diagramme (Excel, Visio, OpenOffice, ...)
Welche Programme verwendet ihr und welche könnt ihr empfehlen (Freeware und/oder portable wird bevorzugt).

lg
Stipo


----------



## hapr (31 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

früher habe ich das mal mit Visio gemacht. Heute hilft mir dabei Diagram Designer:
http://logicnet.dk/DiagramDesigner/

Ist auch hilfreich für Ablaufdiagramme, Übersichten und sonstige schnelle Grafiken, wo es nicht auf Genauigkeiten ankommt.

Harald.


----------

